# [Aporte] SMPS 120W Half bridge lazo abierto



## electrodin (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola a todos, este es mi aporte a este gran foro lleno de grandes personas a las cuales  les debo mucho de mi aprendizaje 
Esta es una fuente SMPS de 120W (150Wmax), que hice para alimentar un amplificador  rotel (el posteado por mnicolau), el voltaje de salida es de +/-40V Y +/-12V
 aqui les dejo el pdf con el detalle de la informacion 

Espero les guste.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 27, 2012)

felizitaciones electrodin ¡¡ y muchas gracias por colaborar 
directo al baul jaja
saludos


----------



## fabio1 (Sep 27, 2012)

gracias por el aporte


----------



## electrodin (Oct 5, 2012)

Que bueno que les haya gustado, lo hice con el fin de no despreciar el nucleo EI-28 que viene en muchas de las fuentes ATX chinas.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 9, 2012)

electrodin saludos, felicitaciones por la smps muy profesional el acabado, te hago una pregunta para trabajar con linea de 110v AC solamente hay colocar el puente entre la union de los dos  filtros de entrada y la linea de AC o hay que modificar la etapa de control tambien.


----------



## electrodin (Oct 10, 2012)

Gracias Eduardo, si es exactamente como lo dices, solo hay que hacer un puente.


----------



## 0002 (Oct 10, 2012)

Muy buen aporte, se agradece como siempre .

Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Oct 10, 2012)

electrodin saludos, gracias por la respuesta y de nuevo excelente aporte, tengo mas de 20 nucleos EI28 y estaba con la duda de que proyectos hacer con ellos, si SMPS de bajo power o inductores de salida para clase D de poca potencia.


----------



## electrodin (Nov 7, 2012)

Estaba revisando el PDF y me di cuenta de un error

El inductor de la fuente de stand by, se menciona que vale 1uH, ERROR el valor correcto es 1mH en realidad admite una inductancia minima de 800uH.
Disculpen las molestias


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 7, 2012)

electrodin dijo:


> Hola a todos, este es mi aporte a este gran foro lleno de grandes personas a las cuales  les debo mucho de mi aprendizaje
> Esta es una fuente SMPS de 120W (150Wmax), que hice para alimentar un amplificador  rotel (el posteado por mnicolau), el voltaje de salida es de +/-40V Y +/-12V
> aqui les dejo el pdf con el detalle de la informacion
> 
> Espero les guste.



Se me estaba escapando este gran tema gracias por compartirlo se ve fenomenal


----------



## aleosc (Mar 30, 2013)

hola electrodin necesito tu ayuda encontré el pdf no en este foro  arme la fuente en primera se apagaba al poco rato de mantenerlo encendido se calentaba demasiado el viper pero ley tu mensaje de la bobina inductora y asunto arreglado pero despues de eso trabajo medio dia y  el trafo comenzó a calentarse mas de lo normal de repente se quemo el fusible  se llevo los dos mosfet bueno eh hecho  el trafo varias veces y quemado varios mosfet pero tengo el mismo resultado el calibre de alambre es el dicho y eh respetado las vueltas ya no se que hacer un saludo y espero un respuesta gracias.


----------



## trampita1 (Sep 18, 2013)

una consulta me podrias describir el bobinado del transformador, no entiendo bier, atte gracias.


----------



## aleosc (Sep 18, 2013)

hola me trampita 1 me estas preguntando a mi?


----------



## os12300 (Jul 8, 2016)

Que tal electrodin, me parece muy bueno tu aporte tanto que ya estoy tratando de armarlo, incluso me encontre 2 versiones del núcleo EI-28, uno si es EI y el otro es EE que coincide con el tamaño del EI, así que trataré de armarlo con mucho cuidado para que no falle.
  Nota: Dado su diminuto tamaño es recomendable colocar un venilador para enfriar los componentes de lo contarrio le pasara lo que al compañero que dice que se le quemaron los mosfets, aunque tambien habría que verificar la calidad de los mismos (esto es tan sólo una obsevación). 
 Veo que tambien creaste una de mayor potencia, ¿qué posibilidad hay de que la compartas?.
  Te comento que no he realizado los cálculos para verificar el diseño, aunque para ser honesto, creo que esta si debe funcionar, voy a realizar los cálculos y haber que acontece, pero la arquitectura es simplemente excelente!!.
  En cuanto a la pequeña SMPS de inicio tipo Buck, chequen la siguiente nota de aplicación:
  AN2544 Application Note de STMicroelectronics... (Designing a low cost power supply using a
VIPer12/22A-E in a buck configuration).

   Mil gracias amigo electridin... Atte.: Martín...


----------



## aleosc (Jul 9, 2016)

buenos días ,después de mucha frustración y dinero, me di cuenta que el problema  estaba en la fuente de arranque supongo que el inductor es critico, trate de buscar el problema, no lo resolví opte por sustituirlo por un devanado auxiliar y el pulso con una resistencia de 150k y un diodo zener a 15 v, asunto resuelto nunca mas tuve que que cambiar ni se quemo nada, muy estable y frió todo saludos


----------



## os12300 (Jul 10, 2016)

Saludos electrodin, tengo algúnas dudas con respecto al la fuente que creaste.
  Como por ejemplo.
  Que frecuencia maneja el IR2153, ¿porqué?, pues porque la frecuencia debe ser levemente mayor a 100khz, para que el transformador trabaje adecuadamente, si no calculo con esta frecuencia el número de vueltas en el promario no coinciden. Quizá no lo entiendo, pero de acuerdo con Marty Brown y una publicación (SAPS-400), esto no puede ser. Mi interes en tu diseño es grande, pero al realizar mis cálculos caí en dudas, incluso al obtener el grosor de los calibres AWG de los bobinados.
  Para ser más especifico:
                                        AL aproximado a: 2800 gauss (Núcleo con 4300G/EI-28)
                                        Frec. apróximada a : 115khz.
(Aquí en México tenemos una red de 110-120VCA, pero con el doblador esto es poco importante).

  Insisto la arquitectura es excelente, me gusta tu idea, es bastante interesante, pero, tengo estas dudas.
  ¿Podrás subir tus cálculos? (o parte de ellos).

   Gracias electrodin. Atte.: Andrés y un fuerte abrazo desde México.


----------



## Mushito (Abr 3, 2017)

Hola, podrias postear el detalle del embobinado del transformador, fotos, numero de vueltas, sentido de bobinado ,etc.


----------

